# Early Holiday Haul!



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 1, 2008)

A lil too much money spent, but oh well...











MAC Eye Shadows:

Smut 
Venus 
Prismique 
MAC Neutral Lip Bag
MAC Warm and Smokey Palette
MAC Scent Me Lipglass
MAC Coconutty Lip Stick
Chanel Delight Glossimer
Cargo Wet Dry Powder

Andddd... My Two Prizes...

Laura Mercier Mini Lip Glace Set






MAC Fall Trend Bag


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 2, 2008)

That Laura Mercier lip set looks divine! Enjoy!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_That Laura Mercier lip set looks divine! Enjoy!_

 
It really is...I Love Laura Mercier Glosses...So Pretty


----------



## couturesista (Nov 2, 2008)

NICE, Enjoy!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

Great Stuff!! Enjoy it !! I just got Smut too...Love it


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 2, 2008)

cool haul.. maybe you made your purchases in the path MAC?!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 2, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 3, 2008)

Fantastic haul! I'm in love with your red bag lol


----------



## rocking chick (Nov 3, 2008)

Love your new makeup bag.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 3, 2008)

Love your haul... i am still endecided on what to get from the holiday collections.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocking chick* 

 
_Love your new makeup bag._

 
I love it!!! It's so prefect for me!!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Nov 11, 2008)

I love all the stuff.  The brown lipstick in the MAC set is amazing!  I swear mine's almost gone already. Enjoy


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your haul! It is the perfect holiday haul!


----------



## LilyD0m (Nov 13, 2008)

I've never tried those Laura Mercier cosmetics...i guess it would be nice to try them! btw, ur haul is sooo pretty! Enjoy it girl


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 15, 2008)

nice haul. that Laura Mercier Mini Lip Glace Set looks veerrry tempting


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Great Stuff!! I think you are my Secret Santa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok I'll stop dreamin'


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great Stuff!! I think you are my Secret Santa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok I'll stop dreamin'_

 
LOL... I wish... I couldn't participate because I have no feedback


----------



## chirufus (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the bag.


----------

